# We have PUPPIES!!!



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

The black is a male and the tan is a female!!!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

AWW congrats  Just precious


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Awwwww I LOVE THEM!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

congratulations kari and lola!! :love7: :love7: wow they are cute!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

congrats they are precious :love7:


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

how cute!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

What beautiful pictures,congratulations!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Congratulations! They are absoutely beautiful!!


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

They are the cutest. Congratulations!!


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

Awww they are sooo cute! Is taz or cookie the dad?


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I love puppies! They are so adorable and mommy looks sooooooo good! Congratulations!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

congrats lola....and kari


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Thank you everyone!!!

No, Taz nor Cookie is the father....I used a stud from a breeder friend of mine


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh my gosh, how cute! :love5:


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awwww so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

AWWWWW how cute and she looks like such a proud mama!


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh they are beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Thank you!!!


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

How sweet. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## juliegoller (Jul 5, 2006)

OH MY GOODNESS I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! HOW MUCH DO THEY WEIGH? DID SHE HAVE ANY PROBLEMS? I HAVE HAD DACHSHUND PUPPIES BUT NEVER CHI'S. CONGRAGULATIONS! juliegoller


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Congratulations!!! I am curious as how much they weighed when they were born too?


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

OMG how sweet they are adorable! :love10:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow, those pics are SUPER cute! So, SO sweet!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrats! :binky:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Perfect xxxxx


----------



## jenn_in_switzerland (Jun 26, 2006)

Omg!!! They are soooo cute... congratulations!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

GORGEOUS babies!!! That 2nd foto is absolutely adorable!!! Congrats.


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

awwwwww very cute!


----------



## bluechichis (Sep 26, 2005)

I was looking for your babys here they are lol, They are so cute. Look we both got on cream girl LOL. Congradualtions on your puppies.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

We need updaed pix please


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes I agree I am dying for some updated pics......PLEASE , will it help if I say PRETTY PLEASE. lol


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

I have started a new thread with updated pics!!!!


----------



## gavinjenn123 (Sep 13, 2006)

awwwwww Those are some cute babys


----------

